

First views of the palace of Augustus - pg
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/gallery/2007/dec/11/world.archaeology?picture=331526883

======
ivankirigin
I just went on a cross country road trip with my brother. We listened to a
good chunk of Gibbon's "The Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire". It's
astounding.

Give it as a gift to anyone who thinks today's political and social class is
at all historically unique.

------
mattmaroon
I think, given the similarity in wall decor, that Augustus may also have owned
my house in Ohio at some point. I hope archaeologists aren't upset at the
changes I've made.

------
sspencer
It's very beautiful. I wonder how far they intend to restore it? I would pay
quite a bit to see it as it is now, let alone further restored.

------
staunch
Breathtaking. I _must_ see it in person. Can't wait.

